# Oil Rig Models



## ian d.cameron

Not exactly Ships, but does anyone out there know of any outlet in the UK that sells Kits for making Oil Rig. Jack Up or Platform.
Thanks
Ian


----------



## Don Matheson

Ian I think Revell did a plastic kit of a Conoco Platform but that is the only one I have ever seen or heard of. Lot of nice commercial models about but very expensive as you know. 
How about scratchbuilding one, only take a few years if you do a four legged Jack Up.
Don


----------



## ian d.cameron

Cheers Don
It was a friend who asked me. told him I ain't got a clue, but I know somewhere that expert naurtical model makers hang out and I'll se what advice they come up with.
Cheers again Don
Ian


----------



## jerome morris

Ian, Thanks for calling us "expert nautical model makers". It definitely adds an air of credibility to this line of work.


----------



## stein

There's a cardboard model kit out there, with lasercut parts to be had as an extra, of the Bredford Dolphin. To be had here: http://www.moduni.com/product_info.php/products_id/6135094 but googling "Bredford Dolphin model" will get you other sellers. On the page linked to there's an enlargable picture of the finished model in the lower left corner of the ad for this model. 
The Revell North Cormorant plastic kit seems to be out of production and sold out, but can be had at Ebay. Regards, Stein.


----------



## ian d.cameron

Thanks for that Stein
I’ll pass all the info on when I see my friend. I though there might have been some kind of Meccano type kit, never thought of plastic.
Jerome when I see the craftsmanship on offer on SN, how else could I describe you?


----------



## rickles23

Try Ebay, in particular the USA.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Revell-North-Co...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318
Regards


----------

